# Seeking info on marine architects.



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

To all members....
When I first cast my eyes on the St Essylt in London
way back in the early 60s I stood in wonder at her
futuristic lines and thought.."The bloke who designed that
was a genius" I must admit here and now I am a spectator
and admirer (of certain vessels) and not a sailor.
Years later I visited the Tate Gallery in London and was
presented with a painted girder and told it was
"art produced by a living genius"
I resisted the brainwashing and uttered (to myself )
"NO IT AIN"T...BUT THE ST ESSYLT WAS"..it looked better
than a motionless girder. Sorry for the diversion but 
I really would like to find out who the marine architects
were for the following vessels, the list is arbitary and purely subjective.
Do I detect the work of true artists here ?.
I have restricted myself to a dozen.
Possibly for a calendar.I would like to update
the findings onto a website when completed.

St Essylt 
Royston Grange (sad end of course)
Normandie ( ditto)
Gripsholm (1957)
London Craftsman 
Tina Onasis
Benny Skou 
Terrier (Wilhelmsen) 
Caronia
Aureol
Leonardo da Vinci
Elizabeth Bowater 

I realise most had sisters.
Am I being fanciful to see something in these vessels
that does not exist in others? ( Sisters excluded)
Best Wishes Scorcher.


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

Suggest you contact the Society of Naval Architect is London. Don't know the latest address but they do have a website.
Cheers,

Jim C.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Many thanks Jim C.....for the lead.... Scorcher


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Agree with you, in my humble opinion, the St. Essylt and the Benny Skou were two of the most artistic cargo ships ever designed and some of the same era Fred Olsen ships with their bow crests were also pretty good lookers, as were their female R/O's!


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

( (Thumb) thanks for the endorsement Keltic Star..your quote
made me chuckle..were you C/E on a Liberty ship
by any chance?

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO THE CHIEF MARINE ARCHITECTS WERE AT
THE FOLLOWING YARDS DURING THOSE YEARS PLEASE? Scorcher (Read) 

MY " BAKERS DOZEN "

ps...I will update each finding as I research .



Vessels; Builders;
St Essylt .......1948.......J.L.THOMPSON & Sons/Sunderland
John E. Church was awarded the Watts Prize of the Institution of Naval Architects for the design of the St Essylt. link;
http://www.glamro.gov.uk/adobe/newsletter issue 4.pdf

Royston Grange..1959.........HAWTHORN LESLIE/Hebburn
link;http://www.merchant-navy.net/Pictures/royston grange.html

Normandie ........1935...................PENHOET/St Nazaire 
link;http://www.lategreatliners.com/france_normandie.htm

link;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyxQQndVwuU&feature=related

link;http://www.frenchlines.com/ship_en_355.php


Gripsholm .......1957..................ANSALDO/Sestri Penente 
Thanks to NEILBERNARD for listing his splendid photo.
link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/121574/cat/fav

London Craftsman 1963...UDDEVALLAVARVET/ Uddevalla
Tina Onassis........1953........HOWALDTSWERKE/Hamburg
Benny Skou .....1951..BURMEISTER & WAIN/Copenhagen 
Terrier (Wilhelmsen) .1954.........KALDNES/Tonsberg
Caronia .............1948...........JOHN BROWN/Clydebank
Aureol ..............1951..............STEPHEN & Son/Glasgow
Leonardo da Vinci .1960............ANSALDO/Sestri Penente
Elizabeth Bowater .1958.................CALEDON/Dundee

Ragna Ringdal........1956.........KIELER HOWALDT/Kiel
Many thanks to member STEIN for details.
link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/123907


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

scorcher said:


> ( (Thumb) thanks for the endorsement Keltic Star..your quote
> made me chuckle..were you C/E on a Liberty ship
> by any chance?
> 
> ...


Afraid not, in those years, late fifties/early sixties, a lowly deck cadet. Saw the Benny Skou for the first time, anchored off Gravesend and fell in love with her lines. Will try to check who her nav arch was. Was often in Cornerbrooke, Newfoundland at the same time as the Elizabeth Bowater and sisters, Great looking ships and their evening buffet (cold roast beef, dressed salmon etc etc) was a treat to behold compared with the bridge box sardine sarnies on Prince Line.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Keltic Star for your comments...real events that
bring photos to life.You obviously have an aesthetic eye!
Are you a photographer or painter?.Any info will be most welcome.(==D) Scorcher


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

MY " BAKERS DOZEN "

ps...I will update each finding as I research .



Vessels; Builders;
St Essylt .......1948.......J.L.THOMPSON & Sons/Sunderland
John E. Church was awarded the Watts Prize of the Institution of Naval Architects for the design of the St Essylt. link;
http://www.glamro.gov.uk/adobe/newsl...0issue 4.pdf

Royston Grange..1959.........HAWTHORN LESLIE/Hebburn
link;http://www.merchant-navy.net/Picture... grange.html

Normandie ........1935...................PENHOET/St Nazaire 
link;http://www.lategreatliners.com/france_normandie.htm

link;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyxQQ...eature=related

link;http://www.frenchlines.com/ship_en_355.php


Gripsholm .......1957..................ANSALDO/Sestri Penente 
Thanks to NEILBERNARD for listing his splendid photo.
link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...121574/cat/fav

London Craftsman 1963...UDDEVALLAVARVET/ Uddevalla
thanks to Dave for link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=16144


Tina Onassis........1953........HOWALDTSWERKE/Hamburg
Thanks to Gadgee for link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=25112

Benny Skou .....1951..BURMEISTER & WAIN/Copenhagen 
Terrier (Wilhelmsen) .1954.........KALDNES/Tonsberg
Caronia .............1948...........JOHN BROWN/Clydebank
Aureol ..............1951..............STEPHEN & Son/Glasgow
Leonardo da Vinci .1960............ANSALDO/Sestri Penente
Elizabeth Bowater .1958.................CALEDON/Dundee

Ragna Ringdal........1956.........KIELER HOWALDT/Kiel
Many thanks to member STEIN for details.
link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/123907


----------



## J Smith (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello scorcher.
Great to see Elder Dempster's Aureol on your list. 
There are some good photos of her on the S.N.Gallery pages,
and lots of photos and information on the internet under the
heading of Elder Dempster Lines.
Regards - J.Smith.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

I have always been impressed by the lines of certain vessels.The ones
that for me had the WOW factor.I took my first photos in 1959
and the memory of such ships lives on.The reason for my thread is to
identify the actual designers of these vessels.It always puzzled me why
these great individuals never were recognised more. I know the industry
acknowledged their achievements.A writer gets recognition for a best seller,
an artist too etc etc...so this is my agenda, just to name the designers of
my favourite bakers dozen.The choice is purely arbitrary , some may have their
own favourites but I declare that these 13 did have a certain quality.
Thanks for reading.



MY " BAKERS DOZEN "

ps...I will update each finding as I research .



Vessels; Builders;
St Essylt 1948.......J.L.THOMPSON & Sons/Sunderland
John E. Church was awarded the Watts Prize of the Institution of Naval Architects for the design of the St Essylt. link;
http://www.glamro.gov.uk/adobe/newsl...0issue 4.pdf

Royston Grange..1959.........HAWTHORN LESLIE/Hebburn
Thanks to Bobs for this double wow shot;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=101655


Normandie ........1935...................PENHOET/St Nazaire 
link;http://www.lategreatliners.com/france_normandie.htm

link;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyxQQ...eature=related

link;http://www.frenchlines.com/ship_en_355.php


Gripsholm .......1957..................ANSALDO/Sestri Penente 
Thanks to NEILBERNARD for listing his splendid photo.
link ;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/121574/cat/fav

London Craftsman 1963...UDDEVALLAVARVET/ Uddevalla
thanks to Dave for link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=16144


Tina Onassis........1953........HOWALDTSWERKE/Hamburg
Thanks to Gadgee for link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=25112

Benny Skou .....1951..BURMEISTER & WAIN/Copenhagen 
link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/124292/ppuser/14489

Talleyrand (Wilhelmsen) .1949....ERIKSBERGS M/V /Gothenberg
link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/124336
link;thanks to member Stein; 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=54562


Caronia .............1948...........JOHN BROWN/Clydebank

Aureol ..............1951..............STEPHEN & Son/Glasgow
link;http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=3416


Leonardo da Vinci .1960............ANSALDO/Sestri Penente

Gladys Bowater .1959................WM.DENNY/Dumbarton
Thanks to AJ for this beauty... link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=48876

Ragna Ringdal........1956.........KIELER HOWALDT/Kiel
Many thanks to member STEIN for details.
link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/123907


----------



## JohnMac068 (Aug 9, 2005)

The St.Essylt and her sister ships, St.Thomas and St.John were basically the same, and all designed by John Church. The St.John was a little more modern, having electric topping lift winches fitted for each derrick. Great little ship to work, as Mate, I often topped/stowed all the derricks with one apprentice handling the guys, whilst the deck crew were busy with other jobs.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Great little ship to work, as Mate, I often topped/stowed all the derricks with one apprentice handling the guys, whilst the deck crew were busy with other jobs.[/QUOT

Did you 'Swing the lead' too?(EEK)


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Update 26 June 2008

I have always been impressed by the lines of certain vessels.The ones
that for me had the WOW factor.I took my first photos in 1959
and the memory of such ships lives on.The reason for my thread is to
identify the actual designers of these vessels.It always puzzled me why
these great individuals never were recognised more. I know the industry
acknowledged their achievements.A writer gets recognition for a best seller,
an artist too etc etc...so this is my agenda, just to name the designers of
my favourite bakers dozen.The choice is purely arbitrary , some may have their
own favourites but I declare that these 13 did have a certain quality.
Thanks for reading.



MY " BAKERS DOZEN "

ps...I will update each finding as I research .



Vessels; Builders;
St Essylt 1948.......J.L.THOMPSON & Sons/Sunderland
John E. Church was awarded the Watts Prize of the Institution of Naval Architects for the design of the St Essylt. link;
http://www.glamro.gov.uk/adobe/newsl...0issue 4.pdf

Royston Grange..1959.........HAWTHORN LESLIE/Hebburn
Thanks to Bobs for this double wow shot;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p?photo=101655


Normandie ........1935...................PENHOET/St Nazaire 
link;http://www.lategreatliners.com/france_normandie.htm

link;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyxQQ...eature=related

link;http://www.frenchlines.com/ship_en_355.php


Gripsholm .......1957..................ANSALDO/Sestri Penente 
Thanks to NEILBERNARD for listing his splendid photo.
link ;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...121574/cat/fav

London Craftsman 1963...UDDEVALLAVARVET/ Uddevalla
thanks to Dave for link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=16144


Tina Onassis........1953........HOWALDTSWERKE/Hamburg
Thanks to Gadgee for link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=25112

Benny Skou .....1951..BURMEISTER & WAIN/Copenhagen 
link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...2/ppuser/14489

Talleyrand (Wilhelmsen) .1949....ERIKSBERGS M/V /Gothenberg
link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/124336
link;thanks to member Stein; 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=54562


Caronia .............1948...........JOHN BROWN/Clydebank
link to own slide;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/124907
thanks to Ruud and Jim Prentice for this link;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=43453

Aureol ..............1951..............STEPHEN & Son/Glasgow
link;http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...ip.asp?id=3416


Leonardo da Vinci .1960............ANSALDO/Sestri Penente

Gladys Bowater .1959................WM.DENNY/Dumbarton
Thanks to AJ for this beauty... link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=48876

Thanks to Bowatersteamship for this info;
Thu, 26 June 08 00:54 

The Bowater steamships, MARGARET, SARAH and NICOLAS were most likely designed by Denny of Dumbarton who built them. There may have been some influence from Furness Withy who may have managed them at first. Denny had built a special newsprint carrier named MARKLAND for the Mersey Paper company of Liverpool Nova Scotia a few years earlier so Bowater’s must have thought Denny had the experience and expertise to build newsprint carriers for them. They were nice ships but should have been Diesel powered.

The general design of the motor ships, PHYLIS, CONSTANCE, GLADYS, ALICE, ELIZABETH and NINA, was by Captain R. Geary and A. Windspear of Bowater’s and Furness Withy. Denny did most of the design work, including the lines plans, machinery and general arrangements. Cammel Lairds drew up the pipe work and other fittings while Caledon prepared the steel work plans. Again very nice ships on interesting runs, sometimes up the Great Lakes. Not much fun westbound on the Atlantic light ship.



Ragna Ringdal........1956.........KIELER HOWALDT/Kiel
Many thanks to member STEIN for details.
link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/123907


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hope they can help you ...

Technical Manager 
The Royal Institution of Naval Architects 
10 Upper Belgrave Street 
London, SW1X 8BQ 
UK 

Tel: +44 (0)20 7235 4622 
Fax: +44 (0)20 7259 5912 

email: lnorthcott"AT"rina.org.uk

www.rina.org.uk 

Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Raymond for your suggestion.In fact JIM C
suggested that too and I e-mailed them but have had no response.After your letter I have sent a chaser.
Scorcher.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I have had letter and email correspondence with them, and they are extremely busy and short staffed to deal with enquiries; it may take up to two weeks to get a reply; they assisted me with a Naval architect of 1870. 
Best wishes, Raymond


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Update 30 June 2008

I have always been impressed by the lines of certain vessels.The ones
that for me had the WOW factor.I took my first photos in 1959
and the memory of such ships lives on.The reason for my thread is to
identify the actual designers of these vessels.It always puzzled me why
these great individuals never were recognised more. I know the industry
acknowledged their achievements.A writer gets recognition for a best seller,
an artist too etc etc...so this is my agenda, just to name the designers of
my favourite bakers dozen.The choice is purely arbitrary , some may have their
own favourites but I declare that these 13 did have a certain quality.
Thanks for reading.



MY " BAKERS DOZEN "

ps...I will update each finding as I research .



Vessels; Builders;
St Essylt 1948.......J.L.THOMPSON & Sons/Sunderland
John E. Church was awarded the Watts Prize of the Institution of Naval Architects for the design of the St Essylt. link;
http://www.glamro.gov.uk/adobe/newsl...0issue 4.pdf

Royston Grange..1959.........HAWTHORN LESLIE/Hebburn
Thanks to Bobs for this double wow shot;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p?photo=101655


Normandie ........1935...................PENHOET/St Nazaire 
link;http://www.lategreatliners.com/france_normandie.htm

link;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyxQQ...eature=related

link;http://www.frenchlines.com/ship_en_355.php


Gripsholm .......1957..................ANSALDO/Sestri Penente 
Thanks to NEILBERNARD for listing his splendid photo.
link ;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...121574/cat/fav

London Craftsman 1963...UDDEVALLAVARVET/ Uddevalla
thanks to Dave for link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=16144


Tina Onassis........1953........HOWALDTSWERKE/Hamburg
Thanks to Gadgee for link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=25112

Benny Skou .....1951..BURMEISTER & WAIN/Copenhagen 
link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...2/ppuser/14489

Talleyrand (Wilhelmsen) .1949....ERIKSBERGS M/V /Gothenberg
Own link 1 ;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/124336/ppuser/14489
Own link 2 ;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/125538

link;thanks to member Stein; 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=54562


Caronia .............1948...........JOHN BROWN/Clydebank
link to own slide;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/124907
thanks to Ruud and Jim Prentice for this link;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=43453

Aureol ..............1951..............STEPHEN & Son/Glasgow
link;http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...ip.asp?id=3416

Many thanks to Wayne WDM and his late father who took this gem;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=17177


Leonardo da Vinci .1960............ANSALDO/Sestri Penente
Many thanks to Wayne ...WDM ...again...for this link to his fine photo ;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=65709


Gladys Bowater .1959................WM.DENNY/Dumbarton
Thanks to AJ for this beauty... link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=48876

Thanks to Bowatersteamship for this info;
Thu, 26 June 08 00:54 

The Bowater steamships, MARGARET, SARAH and NICOLAS were most likely designed by Denny of Dumbarton who built them. There may have been some influence from Furness Withy who may have managed them at first. Denny had built a special newsprint carrier named MARKLAND for the Mersey Paper company of Liverpool Nova Scotia a few years earlier so Bowater’s must have thought Denny had the experience and expertise to build newsprint carriers for them. They were nice ships but should have been Diesel powered.

The general design of the motor ships, PHYLIS, CONSTANCE, GLADYS, ALICE, ELIZABETH and NINA, was by Captain R. Geary and A. Windspear of Bowater’s and Furness Withy. Denny did most of the design work, including the lines plans, machinery and general arrangements. Cammel Lairds drew up the pipe work and other fittings while Caledon prepared the steel work plans. Again very nice ships on interesting runs, sometimes up the Great Lakes. Not much fun westbound on the Atlantic light ship.



Ragna Ringdal........1956.........KIELER HOWALDT/Kiel
Many thanks to member STEIN for details.
link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/123907


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Updated 2 July 2008

I may have to abort my project because after updating
the page I find several of the links are dead, which is most frustrating.
for me and the viewers.
I have a copy of MERCHANT SHIP DESIGN SINCE 1945
by B.Smith which is a fine book but there is little mention
of the individual designers.I do think there is a call for such a book.
2-July-2008


I have always been impressed by the lines of certain vessels.The ones
that for me had the WOW factor.I took my first photos in 1959
and the memory of such ships lives on.The reason for my thread is to
identify the actual designers of these vessels.It always puzzled me why
these great individuals never were recognised more. I know the industry
acknowledged their achievements.A writer gets recognition for a best seller,
an artist too etc etc...so this is my agenda, just to name the designers of
my favourite bakers dozen.The choice is purely arbitrary , some may have their
own favourites but I declare that these 13 did have a certain quality.
Thanks for reading.



MY " BAKERS DOZEN "

ps...I will update each finding as I research .
Some of the links may go dead. (MAD) 



Vessels; Builders;
St Essylt 1948.......J.L.THOMPSON & Sons/Sunderland
John E. Church was awarded the Watts Prize of the Institution of Naval Architects for the design of the St Essylt. link;
http://www.glamro.gov.uk/adobe/newsl...0issue 4.pdf

Link;http://www.pwsts.org.uk/ships/stessylt.htm


Royston Grange..1959.........HAWTHORN LESLIE/Hebburn


Thanks to Bobs for this double wow shot;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=101655

Normandie ........1935...................PENHOET/St Nazaire 
link;http://www.lategreatliners.com/france_normandie.htm

link;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyxQQ...eature=related

link;http://www.frenchlines.com/ship_en_355.php


Gripsholm .......1957..................ANSALDO/Sestri Penente 
Thanks to NEILBERNARD for listing his splendid photo.
link ;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...121574/cat/fav

London Craftsman 1963...UDDEVALLAVARVET/ Uddevalla
thanks to Dave for link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=16144


Tina Onassis........1953........HOWALDTSWERKE/Hamburg
Thanks to Gadgee for link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=25112

Benny Skou .....1951..BURMEISTER & WAIN/Copenhagen 
link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...2/ppuser/14489

Talleyrand (Wilhelmsen) .1949....ERIKSBERGS M/V /Gothenberg
Own link 1 ;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...6/ppuser/14489
Own link 2 ;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/125538

link;thanks to member Stein; 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=54562


Caronia .............1948...........JOHN BROWN/Clydebank
link to own slide;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/124907
thanks to Ruud and Jim Prentice for this link;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=43453

Aureol ..............1951..............STEPHEN & Son/Glasgow
link;http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...ip.asp?id=3416

Many thanks to Wayne WDM and his late father who took this gem;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=17177


Leonardo da Vinci .1960............ANSALDO/Sestri Penente
Many thanks to Wayne ...WDM ...again...for this link to his fine photo ;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=65709


Gladys Bowater .1959................WM.DENNY/Dumbarton
Thanks to AJ for this beauty... link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...hp?photo=48876

Thanks to Bowatersteamship for this info;
Thu, 26 June 08 00:54 

The Bowater steamships, MARGARET, SARAH and NICOLAS were most likely designed by Denny of Dumbarton who built them. There may have been some influence from Furness Withy who may have managed them at first. Denny had built a special newsprint carrier named MARKLAND for the Mersey Paper company of Liverpool Nova Scotia a few years earlier so Bowater’s must have thought Denny had the experience and expertise to build newsprint carriers for them. They were nice ships but should have been Diesel powered.

The general design of the motor ships, PHYLIS, CONSTANCE, GLADYS, ALICE, ELIZABETH and NINA, was by Captain R. Geary and A. Windspear of Bowater’s and Furness Withy. Denny did most of the design work, including the lines plans, machinery and general arrangements. Cammel Lairds drew up the pipe work and other fittings while Caledon prepared the steel work plans. Again very nice ships on interesting runs, sometimes up the Great Lakes. Not much fun westbound on the Atlantic light ship.



Ragna Ringdal........1956.........KIELER HOWALDT/Kiel
Many thanks to member STEIN for details.
link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/123907

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

I have followed the instructions in copying and pasting
but "tis to no avail...URL"s go awol....
I shall mimick the Phoenix and rise again...someday...sometime...
to pay my tribute to those ship designers who stopped me in my tracks..
In the meantime this thread will go the way of the Dodo...which ended up in
seamens bellies and not the Dido which also ended up by being cut up..
though not for the table. 

...(POP)


----------



## Peter_LT (Jan 24, 2006)

*RMS Caronia Designer*

Designer for RMS Caronia added, and _some_ of the photo links repaired...

MY " BAKERS DOZEN "

ps...I will update each finding as I research .
Some of the links may go dead. (MAD) 



Vessels; Builders;
St Essylt 1948.......J.L.THOMPSON & Sons/Sunderland
John E. Church was awarded the Watts Prize of the Institution of Naval Architects for the design of the St Essylt. link;
http://www.glamro.gov.uk/adobe/newsl...0issue 4.pdf

Link;http://www.pwsts.org.uk/ships/stessylt.htm


Royston Grange..1959.........HAWTHORN LESLIE/Hebburn


Thanks to Bobs for this double wow shot;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=101655

Normandie ........1935...................PENHOET/St Nazaire 
link;http://www.lategreatliners.com/france_normandie.htm

link;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyxQQ...eature=related

link;http://www.frenchlines.com/ship_en_355.php


Gripsholm .......1957..................ANSALDO/Sestri Penente 
Thanks to NEILBERNARD for listing his splendid photo.
link ;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...121574/cat/fav

London Craftsman 1963...UDDEVALLAVARVET/ Uddevalla
thanks to Dave for link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=16144


Tina Onassis........1953........HOWALDTSWERKE/Hamburg
Thanks to Gadgee for link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=25112

Benny Skou .....1951..BURMEISTER & WAIN/Copenhagen 
link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...2/ppuser/14489

Talleyrand (Wilhelmsen) .1949....ERIKSBERGS M/V /Gothenberg
Own link 1 ;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...6/ppuser/14489
Own link 2 ;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/125538

link;thanks to member Stein; 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=54562


Caronia .............1948...........JOHN BROWN/Clydebank
link to own slide;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/124907
thanks to Ruud and Jim Prentice for this link;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=43453
Designed by naval architect George McLeod-Paterson

Aureol ..............1951..............STEPHEN & Son/Glasgow
link;http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...ip.asp?id=3416

Many thanks to Wayne WDM and his late father who took this gem;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=17177


Leonardo da Vinci .1960............ANSALDO/Sestri Penente
Many thanks to Wayne ...WDM ...again...for this link to his fine photo ;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=65709


Gladys Bowater .1959................WM.DENNY/Dumbarton
Thanks to AJ for this beauty... link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=48876

Thanks to Bowatersteamship for this info;
Thu, 26 June 08 00:54 

The Bowater steamships, MARGARET, SARAH and NICOLAS were most likely designed by Denny of Dumbarton who built them. There may have been some influence from Furness Withy who may have managed them at first. Denny had built a special newsprint carrier named MARKLAND for the Mersey Paper company of Liverpool Nova Scotia a few years earlier so Bowater’s must have thought Denny had the experience and expertise to build newsprint carriers for them. They were nice ships but should have been Diesel powered.

The general design of the motor ships, PHYLIS, CONSTANCE, GLADYS, ALICE, ELIZABETH and NINA, was by Captain R. Geary and A. Windspear of Bowater’s and Furness Withy. Denny did most of the design work, including the lines plans, machinery and general arrangements. Cammel Lairds drew up the pipe work and other fittings while Caledon prepared the steel work plans. Again very nice ships on interesting runs, sometimes up the Great Lakes. Not much fun westbound on the Atlantic light ship.



Ragna Ringdal........1956.........KIELER HOWALDT/Kiel
Many thanks to member STEIN for details.
link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/123907

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

THANK YOU STEVE (PETER S)(==D)
Excellent news!...the Phoenix rises....


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks to Peter for the Caronia link and his help in mending broken links.

MY " BAKERS DOZEN "

ps...I will update each finding as I research .
Some of the links may go dead. (MAD) 



Vessels; Builders;
St Essylt 1948.......J.L.THOMPSON & Sons/Sunderland
John E. Church was awarded the Watts Prize of the Institution of Naval Architects for the design of the St Essylt. 
Link;http://www.pwsts.org.uk/ships/stessylt.htm


Royston Grange..1959.........HAWTHORN LESLIE/Hebburn


Thanks to Bobs for this double wow shot;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=101655

Normandie ........1935...................PENHOET/St Nazaire 
link;http://www.lategreatliners.com/france_normandie.htm

link;http://www.frenchlines.com/ship_en_355.php


Gripsholm .......1957..................ANSALDO/Sestri Penente 

Thanks to Stan Mayes for this link;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=133989


London Craftsman 1963...UDDEVALLAVARVET/ Uddevalla
thanks to Dave for link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=16144


Tina Onassis........1953........HOWALDTSWERKE/Hamburg
Thanks to Gadgee for link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=25112

Benny Skou .....1951..BURMEISTER & WAIN/Copenhagen 
link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...2/ppuser/14489

Talleyrand (Wilhelmsen) .1949....ERIKSBERGS M/V /Gothenberg
Own link 1 ;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...6/ppuser/14489
Own link 2 ;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/125538

link;thanks to member Stein; 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=54562


Caronia .............1948...........JOHN BROWN/Clydebank
link to own slide;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/124907
thanks to Ruud and Jim Prentice for this link;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=43453
Designed by naval architect George McLeod-Paterson (Thumb) TOP LINK


Aureol ..............1951..............STEPHEN & Son/Glasgow

Many thanks to Wayne WDM and his late father who took this gem;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=17177


Leonardo da Vinci .1960............ANSALDO/Sestri Penente
Many thanks to Wayne ...WDM ...again...for this link to his fine photo ;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=65709


Gladys Bowater .1959................WM.DENNY/Dumbarton
Thanks to AJ for this beauty... link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=48876

Thanks to Bowatersteamship for this info;
Thu, 26 June 08 00:54 

The Bowater steamships, MARGARET, SARAH and NICOLAS were most likely designed by Denny of Dumbarton who built them. There may have been some influence from Furness Withy who may have managed them at first. Denny had built a special newsprint carrier named MARKLAND for the Mersey Paper company of Liverpool Nova Scotia a few years earlier so Bowater’s must have thought Denny had the experience and expertise to build newsprint carriers for them. They were nice ships but should have been Diesel powered.

The general design of the motor ships, PHYLIS, CONSTANCE, GLADYS, ALICE, ELIZABETH and NINA, was by Captain R. Geary and A. Windspear of Bowater’s and Furness Withy. Denny did most of the design work, including the lines plans, machinery and general arrangements. Cammel Lairds drew up the pipe work and other fittings while Caledon prepared the steel work plans. Again very nice ships on interesting runs, sometimes up the Great Lakes. Not much fun westbound on the Atlantic light ship.



Ragna Ringdal........1956.........KIELER HOWALDT/Kiel
Many thanks to member STEIN for details.
link;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/123907

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/QUOTE]

I will attempt to repair links or add new ones.


----------

